

Why we killed 2/3rds of the features on our site before launch.  - adamontherun
http://insanemission.com/post/48882991609/booknug-lean-startup

======
read
Is the goal of the site to have people post ideas that ran through their mind
as they were reading a book?

Or is to share ideas the book was introducing? How can you be sure people will
discern the ideas a book introduced?

Is the goal for people to copy an exact sentence from the book?

What made you start working on this project?

~~~
adamontherun
I'd like people to post ideas and stories from the book (paraphrased, not
copy-pasted). You can also add a link to each story, giving it more context.

I got started on this for two reasons.

First, I retain way more of a book when I'm forced to actively think about it
while reading. Just using the site as a beta-tester I've found myself getting
more deeply immersed then usual.

Second, I always crave more context when I read. I want to see what others
think about an idea. I also would love to see a video, webpage or slidedeck
about a single idea to dig deeper.

------
draganr
What would you recommend in general? Quality over quantity?

~~~
adamontherun
Qual

